# 7.27.10



## spinningwheel (Aug 6, 2007)

Started out at 6:30 and headed North of Beaver looking for eyes. Got out to where another boat was setting up and the fish finder shut down. GPS couldn't lock in and no bottom line or anything else other than big flashing 0's where the depth should be shown. Couldn't buy a bite for about an hour so we decided to go for perch instead, since my buddy said they really hit them the end of last week in close to Hot Waters. (Just West of the breakwall almost in the shadow of the light house; not 500 ft from the rocks.) Joined the couple boats there and pulled three tickets in just under 3 hours with some nice White Bass thrown in for good measure. By the time we were done we were in a heck of a parking lot... Most Perch were in the 8-10 inch size with few larger ones showing up. Same program, crappie rigs, #4 hooks with minnows or night crawler pieces, it didn't matter; as soon as it hit bottom you had to be ready for a bite...or bait loss. Played with the wiring connectors in back of the Lowrance and it came back to life and it marked all kinda' fish within about a foot and a half of the bottom.
Ran out of minnows and time and was back to Beaver by 11:30.
Will be trying again Saturday, weather permitting, and I can get the connector problem figured out.
But at least no sheep this outing...lmao.


spinner.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I see you're a Brunstuckian. Whereabouts? I live in Eagle oaks. If you can locate those perch in the summer like this, it's "Game On". At least until tomorrow... Ha ha.


----------



## spinningwheel (Aug 6, 2007)

Wow;

Sleepy Hollow Road, East of Pearl.

Going out with a full boat again Saturday at 8am. Hope to hit them again at/near the same spot. If you can make it out give me a shout on ch 79.

spinner


----------

